# jon boat tournaments



## godevilducker (Jul 15, 2014)

Live in Newnan bout 45 minutes sw of atlanta. Anybody k ow of Jon boat club in my area?


----------



## jeepsahoy (Jul 15, 2014)

We're in Newnan too but don't do any lake/bass fishing.

We fish the river from below Franklin to up above Whitesburg. We run limb lines & rod n' reel fish while they soak. We go bowfishing and chase the stripers occasionally too....hit me up, we wouldn't mind having another boat out there with us


----------



## reezenshooter (Jul 15, 2014)

West Ga Jonboat Anglers…..we fish lakes like Carroll, Seaton, Seabreeze, Acworth, Horton, Varner, Stone Mountain, BT Brown…etc

There is also a page on Facebook with more info


----------



## JEG60 (Jul 18, 2014)

reezenshooter said:


> West Ga Jonboat Anglers…..we fish lakes like Carroll, Seaton, Seabreeze, Acworth, Horton, Varner, Stone Mountain, BT Brown…etc



County County Water Authority doesn't allow tournaments on BT Brown according to their regulations. I know your group had a tournament there a few months ago, but the Water Authority knows about the planned July 26th tournament that has been advertised.  Do you have a backup plan if the County is there and enforces their rule?


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 18, 2014)

JEG60 said:


> County County Water Authority doesn't allow tournaments on BT Brown according to their regulations. I know your group had a tournament there a few months ago, but the Water Authority knows about the planned July 26th tournament that has been advertised.  Do you have a backup plan if the County is there and enforces their rule?



Did you plan on being there on the 26th?


----------



## RE185 (Jul 20, 2014)

Where is County County Georgia?


----------



## reezenshooter (Jul 21, 2014)

JEG60 said:


> County County Water Authority doesn't allow tournaments on BT Brown according to their regulations. I know your group had a tournament there a few months ago, but the Water Authority knows about the planned July 26th tournament that has been advertised.  Do you have a backup plan if the County is there and enforces their rule?



Thanks Thanks for the warning…I'll let everyone know to show up in disguise


----------

